# pour without spilling?



## Zing (May 20, 2018)

Totally newbie stupid question here!  I have expensive essential oils from Bramble Berry.  I am not able to pour into the measuring cup without lots of dripping down the side of the bottle.  I don't want so much going to waste.  I've tried pouring quickly and slowly.  How do you manage this?


----------



## scard (May 20, 2018)

https://blog.pipingrock.com/aromatherapy-101-tips-on-pouring-essential-oils/
Maybe this will help?


----------



## DeeAnna (May 20, 2018)

More info on this technique -- https://classicbells.com/soap/pourTips.html


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 21, 2018)

I use the pour stick option. Works very well indeed


----------



## Zing (May 21, 2018)

Thanks, all!  I will try these suggestions.  Frankly, I wasn't expecting a solution so am thrilled with these responses.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 21, 2018)

I use a stainless steel measuring spoon for the exact same reason. I know that most here recommend weight vs volume, but I'm a rebel.  5 grams of water = 1 tsp, so I use that as my conversion.


----------



## Anglezarke (Oct 23, 2018)

Similar to the link.  I discard the plastic dropper at the lip of the essential oil bottle, and use a squeezy rubber and glass dropper.  I have just invested in a couple of glass 'graduated cylinders' for measuring oils, I find it easier and more accurate than multiples of measuring spoons and can fit the whole blend in one cylinder.


----------



## Megan (Oct 23, 2018)

I second the pour stick method. Sometimes I even use my pipette as a pour stick


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 24, 2018)

I use a 1 TBS measure spoon, put it under the lip where the screw part bumps out.  It pours into the spoon but I tilt it so it flows into the cup.  
This way I can stop and put just a little in the spoon and drip in and when I get too much in the spoon I can put it back in the bottle.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 24, 2018)

I do the pour stick method and it works a charm if I need just a little.  Otherwise I pour into a glass with a lip (like a big shotglass type)  on it and have no problem.


----------



## Trinbago27 (May 5, 2021)

Years later this advice holds up!  I am spilling my expensive oils everywhere!


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 5, 2021)

Zing said:


> Totally newbie stupid question here!  I have expensive essential oils from Bramble Berry.  I am not able to pour into the measuring cup without lots of dripping down the side of the bottle.  I don't want so much going to waste.  I've tried pouring quickly and slowly.  How do you manage this?



I’m SO glad you asked this question, because I’ve wondered why essential oil suppliers have such TERRIBLE dispensing engineering!!!!! Putting conspiracy theories aside that the industry wants us to waste our precious fragrances  why not sell fragrances in a dispensable way so that we don’t have to employ special techniques (and have to research them ) just so we don’t spill EOs all over our scales every-time we measure? Hopefully our grandkids won’t have to deal with this while making soap. C’mon people, it’s 2021!!


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 6, 2021)

Initially I tried to solve this problem by dipping a straw into EOs, placing my finger over the top of the straw and “dropping” the oils the way we did as kids with soda into our mouth. Didn’t work. The weight, viscosity and excess lubrication made the EOs slip out unpredictably, causing even more waste. The oils dropped as if there was absolutely no negative pressure. Bummer


----------



## FragranceGuy (May 6, 2021)

#soapmakerproblems


----------



## Zing (May 6, 2021)

#ditto and #FirstWorld Problems
My scale died an ugly death due to user error I mean poorly designed bottles.


----------



## JoyfulSudz (May 6, 2021)

The skewer is kinda big for the small bottles I'm usually pouring from, so I pour my EOs and FOs using a toothpick across the bottleneck.  Works great.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 7, 2021)

I use 3 ml pipettes for most things. I have 2 glasses sitting at my kitchen sink. One has a paper towel in it to hold clean pipettes fresh out of the dishwasher -- yes, I reuse them. The other glass has 70% isopropol alcohol and holds used pipettes and a thermometer. Once used, I rinse the pipette in water then stick it in the glass of alcohol to wait until I run the next load of dishes. When they come out ot the dishwasher, I rinse them thoroughly in clean alcohol and put them in the glass with the paper towel. (I still have the original bag of 100 I bought years ago. heh heh)







If measuring by drops, I use a proper glass dropper.




For blends, I use a 50 ml glass beaker or graduated 500 ml Erlenmeyer flask. (Especially nice for making up 4 oz., 8 oz. and 16 oz. batches of EO blends I store in the cool dark laundry room











ETA: I can pour without spilling. Not braggin', just sayin', I've be at this a loooong time!


----------

